# 624 fails to engage in reverse/no powershift



## trackcar (Jan 19, 2013)

I have no problem in the forward gears. When I shift to PowerShift it does not happen. Also, when I shift to reverse it _seems_ to go but then "jumps out" with a rattling noise almost as if it's tickling the gears. I've checked the drive chain tension and it is okay. I had to manually pull the axle back into the PowerShift mode to check it. Does it need adjusted or is something scewed up?


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

trackcar
I was hoping one of the powershift wizards would jump in and help, but I see this is going unanswered. 
My advise (based more on what I have read here than anything else) is to familiarize yourself with the gadgetry that lives under the dash that the shift lever is connected to.
If you go to Toro.com, plug in your model and serial number you will find in the list of downloads a 10 page document showing all the parts involved.
attempt at linkage. 
Select manuals>service guide
I've not taken mine apart, and I hear its overwhelming at first, but most are able to discover their issue and make it all work again after making adjustments or replacing worn parts involved.
best of luck
Del


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

trackcar said:


> I have no problem in the forward gears. When I shift to PowerShift it does not happen. Also, when I shift to reverse it _seems_ to go but then "jumps out" with a rattling noise almost as if it's tickling the gears. I've checked the drive chain tension and it is okay. I had to manually pull the axle back into the PowerShift mode to check it. Does it need adjusted or is something scewed up?


 you will have to adjust those cables under the dash. let me know what the score is there.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

dbert said:


> trackcar
> I was hoping one of the powershift wizards would jump in and help, but I see this is going unanswered.
> My advise (based more on what I have read here than anything else) is to familiarize yourself with the gadgetry that lives under the dash that the shift lever is connected to.
> If you go to Toro.com, plug in your model and serial number you will find in the list of downloads a 10 page document showing all the parts involved.
> ...


 HEY DEL some of have lives outside of this place. you know


----------



## threeputtpar (Jan 16, 2014)

Not only will you need to adjust the two cables, you will likely have to remove the control box from the underside of the dashboard and disassemble it and give it a good cleaning and lubing.

I picked up my PS 824 from a rental property and the tenants abused the snot out of it. When I first got it home, it was stuck in powershift position and would not go in reverse most of the time. It also wouldn't get out of powershift, and first gear didn't work.

I pulled the control box, broke it down to all the individual parts on my workbench, cleaned the metal shafts the parts pivot on (they were rusted and gummed up with hardened grease) and put it all back together with some wheel bearing grease and now it works perfectly.

I think there's a thread I started about the whole odyssey, just search my user name.

Here you go. This also solved my reverse issue as the lever for actuating reverse is on the same peg as the powershift lever.
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...89-toro-824-powershift-not-powershifting.html


----------



## Bonzohansen (Nov 19, 2014)

My 624 was just like that! The controls were all bound up, so absolutely check that out. I took care of it but still no reverse. So one of us will figure it out first lol


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

it might be prudent to replace those cables also.


----------



## trackcar (Jan 19, 2013)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> you will have to adjust those cables under the dash. let me know what the score is there.


I went out today to adjust the cables "under the hood" and ran into another problem. Gas leaking out of the carb. Took the float out and realized that _SOMEWHERE_ there is a hole in it. Another fixable detail in which I'll probably replace the float. As to adjusting the cables, I take that the adjustment is where the cables leave the control box...........................Found the pinhole in the float.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello and welcome to SBF trackcar. Here is a link to the Powershift service manual to help with the adjustments. I hope this helps.

Tosnowps[1] Copy


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

trackcar said:


> I went out today to adjust the cables "under the hood" and ran into another problem. Gas leaking out of the carb. Took the float out and realized that _SOMEWHERE_ there is a hole in it. Another fixable detail in which I'll probably replace the float. As to adjusting the cables, I take that the adjustment is where the cables leave the control box...........................Found the pinhole in the float.


 you use those jam nuts under the dash to adjust those cables should be pretty much centered in order for the reverse and THE POWERSHIFT feature to work. but I do not know the age of those cables. so they might be further in or out. for the problem that is presenting itself here.


----------



## trackcar (Jan 19, 2013)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> you use those jam nuts under the dash to adjust those cables should be pretty much centered in order for the reverse and THE POWERSHIFT feature to work. but I do not know the age of those cables. so they might be further in or out. for the problem that is presenting itself here.


I fixed the gas leak problem.....pinhole in brass float, replaced with new "plastic" one. I tried adjusting the cables under the hood and it seemed to fix it but,alas, it is better but maybe not perfect. I goes forward great and reverse ok, but sometimes jumps out of reverse. The powershift works about half, if I assist by lifting the handles. The snowthrowing blades and impeller work fine. I'll investigate as needed or in the spring depending on how critical the snow situation may be. Thanks to you all. I do have a downloaded manual.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Be lube up the pivot points under the dash,I asked the question here before and got the answer that plastic safe anti-seize was the best thing to use, I used long Q-tips to get in there and lube up the plastic parts in the control box and it seemed to make things go smoothly.


----------

